# baby hippos!!!!!!



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

baby hippos are so cute!


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes they are and they look fairly similar to the Chinese Shar-Pei puppies I used to raise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Yes they are and they look fairly similar to the Chinese Shar-Pei puppies I used to raise.


i don't see any similarity.


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

Your kidding right? They have the same head and muzzle shape, small ears, wrinkles, the Shar-Pei is knowFor looking like hippos


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Your kidding right? They have the same head and muzzle shape, small ears, wrinkles, the Shar-Pei is knowFor looking like hippos


ok they look a little alike but the share-pei is a mammal and a hippo is an amphibian.


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> ok they look a little alike but the share-pei is a mammal and a hippo is an amphibian.



So, they still look alike . Specially new borns. See if you can find a pic of new borns. You might see it more in them


----------



## leigti (Feb 27, 2015)

Is a hippo really an amphibian? I don't think so, I could be wrong but I don't think so. And the very first hippo picture looked a lot like a Sharpei, all wrinkly


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> So, they still look alike . Specially new borns. See if you can find a pic of new borns. You might see it more in them


when i first read your post i thought you wanted me to find a pic of a still born baby hippo.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> Is a hippo really an amphibian? I don't think so, I could be wrong but I don't think so. And the very first hippo picture looked a lot like a Sharpei, all wrinkly


 yes hippos are amphibians.


----------



## leigti (Feb 27, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes hippos are amphibians.


Prove it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> Prove it.


amphibian are like newts and frogs. hippos produce milk so they are mammals!


----------



## leigti (Feb 27, 2015)

They are mammals.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> They are mammals.


i knew that!


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> when i first read your post i thought you wanted me to find a pic of a still born baby hippo.



Ewww, no. I have done that before, totally reading something wrong.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Ewww, no. I have done that before, totally reading something wrong.


pigs are cute.


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

I swear i have seen Franklin do this exact thing!


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

I think baby Rhinos are a cuteness competitor!!


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay these all are too cute. But what baby animal of any kind isn't


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Okay these all are too cute. But what baby animal of any kind isn't



I was going to say aardvark, but this little guy has grown on me. Now i must find something not cute lol.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Okay these all are too cute. But what baby animal of any kind isn't


baby parrots


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> baby parrots
> View attachment 120083


LOL come on. They are too funny cute


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2015)

smarch said:


> I was going to say aardvark, but this little guy has grown on me. Now i must find something not cute lol.


I think they are adorable


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

smarch said:


>


eww


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> eww


but then they get adorable!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


>


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

Now you've got me on the baby animals on google and it'll never end the possible posts!! ... well until i get tired and fall asleep soon and forget all about it


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

I guess pandas like kiddie toys


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok so these may only be as hilarious as they are to me because i grew up around cows... but i'm like DYING laughing here!!! They're really not the brightest


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 27, 2015)

smarch said:


> Ok so these may only be as hilarious as they are to me because i grew up around cows... but i'm like DYING laughing here!!! They're really not the brightest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor cows!


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

Just to make the cows feel better before i go to bed heres some other animals, cows arent the only ones who get stuck:




Now this is being "caught in the cookie jar"



























And this cats face says it all


----------



## smarch (Feb 27, 2015)

And now that i've been a bad Sarah completely derailing the origional topic I'll get it back in track: heres some more baby hippos


----------



## leigti (Feb 27, 2015)

smarch said:


>


Okay, those are not cute. Their borderline scary.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my word! This thread had me giggling by amphibian hippos and finally laughing out loud at "parrots"  You guys are hilarious 


(although the cow pics just made me kind of sad....) --skipping those....Hilarious cute thread


----------



## HLogic (Feb 28, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes hippos are amphibians.



Wow! Hippos are amphibians??? We are only scratching the surface of how VALUABLE school will be to you...

Not surprisingly, I had a discussion with someone that spanned a few days trying to convince them that reptiles & fish (among other things) were animals...


----------



## leigti (Feb 28, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Wow! Hippos are amphibians??? We are only scratching the surface of how VALUABLE school will be to you...
> 
> Not surprisingly, I had a discussion with someone that spanned a few days trying to convince them that reptiles & fish (among other things) were animals...


I hope he was being a smart ***. And what was your persons definition of animal?


----------



## HLogic (Feb 28, 2015)

leigti said:


> I hope he was being a smart ***. And what was your persons definition of animal?



Essentially, mammals and birds only. I didn't have the heart to delve into lower forms of the kingdom animalia


----------



## leigti (Feb 28, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Essentially, mammals and birds only. I didn't have the heart to delve into lower forms of the kingdom animalia


Yes, that probably would've blown their mind


----------



## leigti (Feb 28, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> poor cows!


I agree, poor cows. They really aren't very bright. But the problem is that sometimes getting them unstuck can't hurt them too. I wonder how those firemen got that cow out of there?


----------



## peasinapod (Feb 28, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> baby hippos are so cute!
> View attachment 120067
> View attachment 120068
> View attachment 120069
> ...


That isn't a hippo! That is clearly a cat! 

http://worstcats.tumblr.com


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 28, 2015)

peasinapod said:


> That isn't a hippo! That is clearly a cat!
> 
> http://worstcats.tumblr.com


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 28, 2015)

leigti said:


> I hope he was being a smart ***. And what was your persons definition of animal?


i know every thing about animals!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## leigti (Feb 28, 2015)

Baby animals are so fun to watch.


----------



## peasinapod (Feb 28, 2015)

Baby animals rule!


----------



## HLogic (Feb 28, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know every thing about animals!



OK, that statement solidifies the the assumption of trying to be a smart ***. The alternative is not something I would attribute without knowing more - though it is probably equally valid.


----------



## Killerrookie (Feb 28, 2015)

So cute


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 28, 2015)

HLogic said:


> OK, that statement solidifies the the assumption of trying to be a smart ***. The alternative is not something I would attribute without knowing more - though it is probably equally valid.


what are you saying?


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 28, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> baby parrots
> View attachment 120083


I think baby parrots look very prehistoric!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)




----------

